# Modifier FP???



## gr8gal61

Does anyone know about the FP modifier? I was just challenged on this regarding the insertion of an IUD however I am not sure I have even heard of this modifier! 

Thanks


----------



## cmcgarry

It is a HCPCS modifier for "Service provided as part of family planning program".  The codes it is valid for are:Modifier Codes - Modifier: FP      

Code    Description  
A4261  Cervical cap for contraceptive use  
A4266  Diaphragm for contraceptive use  
A4267  Contraceptive supply, condom, male, each  
A4268  Contraceptive supply, condom, female, each  
A4269  Contraceptive supply, spermicide (e.g., foam, gel), each  
J7300  Intrauterine copper contraceptive  
J7302  Levonorgestrel-releasing intrauterine contraceptive system, 52 mg  
J7303  Contraceptive supply, hormone containing vaginal ring, each  
J7304  Contraceptive supply, hormone containing patch, each  
J7306  Levonorgestrel (contraceptive) implant system, including implants and supplies  
S4993  Contraceptive pills for birth control  

 However, I would check with your insurance companies to see if they even accept the modifier; from what I understand, some states' Medicaid programs require it.  

I hope this helps!


----------



## gr8gal61

Cindy, thanks so much...yes it does help.


----------

